# Going for Gold !!



## skiprat (Aug 19, 2012)

.....but I'd settle for a bronze too.:biggrin:

With the 2012 Games now over, my wonderful better half suggested that the torch design could make a neat pen. 
The originals have around 5000 holes, mine only has 150. Turning the 'tri-lobe' ( if that's the correct term ) was fun:biggrin: 
Who said metal lathes can only turn round stuff??:biggrin:
I'm proud of getting the cap and body holes aligned and I think I also managed to get them pretty centred on the tri-lobe shape too.

I was going to send this as one of my Pen World / BoIAP 2012 entries but it's a bit heavy and I think I can do better, although I do like it. 
I also like the concave closed ends. 
Hope you all like it too:biggrin:

C&C's welcome:wink:


----------



## hewunch (Aug 19, 2012)

I think it would have placed, weight or not. Great work! Now if it just had a wick.


----------



## Toni (Aug 19, 2012)

WOW!!! What a pen!!!


----------



## longbeard (Aug 19, 2012)

simply amazing WOW
love it.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 19, 2012)

Just warming up Eh Skip. ................:biggrin:
looking good.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 19, 2012)

WoW!!! Nice!


----------



## nativewooder (Aug 19, 2012)

You have an amazing Lady to come up with such a fantastic idea and you certainly did an amazingly fantastic Pen!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Aug 19, 2012)

Toni said:


> WOW!!! What a pen!!!


 
That's what ALL the girls say!!!:tongue:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 19, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Toni said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!!! What a pen!!!
> ...



Calm down Skip. You still got it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 19, 2012)

*Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*The Rat is back and*
*he brought his own Swiss cheese.*​


----------



## Toni (Aug 19, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> *Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *The Rat is back and*
> *he brought his own Swiss cheese.*​



ROFLMAO!! Good one Roy!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 19, 2012)

Holy crap, Steven! Amazing! That's all I can say.

EDIT: Oops, didn't see Roy's post. Not trying to copy him. It was just the first thing that came to mind... well, the first thing I could actually post!


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 19, 2012)

But it's not round.....How will it roll off the table?

Great job aligning the holes from the two sections.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dayum..

I wonder if you could put a pen sized butane lighter in that thing..


----------



## LouCee (Aug 19, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> Holy crap, Steven! Amazing! That's all I can say.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, didn't see Roy's post. Not trying to copy him. It was just the first thing that came to mind... well, the first thing I could actually post!



Actually that's the first thing that came to mind for me too. 

That sure is a beauty Steven! Great to see you back too!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 19, 2012)

That has the same basic shape as the Omas 360.  That could not have been easy in any way shape or form.  Well done Steven.  BTW, Lou said to tell you hello.


----------



## btboone (Aug 19, 2012)

Better get that lathe checked. :tongue:  Nice work!


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 19, 2012)

Skip,

You are off-the-charts talented both in your beautiful and creative designs and your outstanding execution.  Another super original and beautiful pen.  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 19, 2012)

bein the olympic fan I am I would be proud to display that pen.  I need to vacation to Wales just so I can see your work in person.

Phil


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn you,  Skippy!
You just paid off the judges.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 19, 2012)

Many thanks all, for the kind words!!:biggrin: They are very much appreciated:wink:



IPD_Mr said:


> That has the same basic shape as the Omas 360. That could not have been easy in any way shape or form. Well done Steven. BTW, Lou said to tell you hello.


 
Mike, unlike the Omas, mine only has the tri-shape on half the cap, not the full length. The rest is just tapered round. 
Glad you and Linda made the 600 odd mile return trip safely. When you next see Lou, please tell him I'm going to do my damndest to get to the next DC Show. :biggrin:



btboone said:


> Better get that lathe checked. :tongue: Nice work!


 
Thanks Bruce. Ever since seeing your wonderful Flame pens, I've tried to get that shape. I never imagined it would happen automatically when the bearings collapsed:biggrin:


----------



## stolicky (Aug 19, 2012)

Good idea and execution.  Now, find a way to replace the ink refill with a butane reservoir, and you can have your very own miniature torch!


----------



## MarkD (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice to see you back and haven't lost your amazing touch!


----------



## Curly (Aug 19, 2012)

Well that's how you win a contest. Scare the competition off before they have a chance to enter with a pen like that. Awesome work to say the least

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## eldee (Aug 19, 2012)

Now that's a serious pen! Great job.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 19, 2012)

You are just a sick individual Skippy!

Just sick!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 19, 2012)

Spectacular!

You certainly know how to scare the competition!!!

AK


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 19, 2012)

Steven,

    You never disappoint.  That is amazing, as usual.

Jason


----------



## dgscott (Aug 19, 2012)

You are a constant source of amazement. Astonishing work.
Doug


----------



## broitblat (Aug 19, 2012)

Score!

Very impressive.

  -Barry


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 19, 2012)

How many times must we say that we need a drooling on the keyboard icon!

Beautiful work Steven!


----------



## avbill (Aug 19, 2012)

_*Holy Mackerel *_  that's amazing!


----------



## corian king (Aug 19, 2012)

WOW!!  That should be a front page pen. Great Work!!!!


----------



## CSue (Aug 20, 2012)

I gotta tell ya . . . It's good to have you back . . . You always challenge us by bringing the impossible into reality.  

This pen has rendered me speechless.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2012)

Many thanks everyone!!:biggrin:


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 20, 2012)

simply speechless... You've done it again.


----------



## furini (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## edman2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Has anybody said how nice it is to have you back?!  Outa sight!!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 20, 2012)

AWESOME pen and work Skip! 150 holes too drill wouldn't be that easy well done:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 20, 2012)

YOU CAN DO BETTER???? I without a doubt want to see THAT!:biggrin: Great idea your Mrs. had. Amazing work Steven.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 20, 2012)

One of the coolest pens I have seen so far.


----------



## WoodLM (Aug 20, 2012)

This is mind blowing! Fantastic pen!


----------



## Fishinbo (Aug 20, 2012)

It actually looks like a winner !!! Bagging gold praises !!!


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 20, 2012)

Love to see you hitting your stride again, Skippy! Excellent!


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 20, 2012)

All that one can say about this pen has been said EXCEPT:

NPGJ?!?!?!?!?

:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Absolutely BRILLIANT design and impeccable execution! NOW, go back and find a way to put a "flickering led light" in the cap to symbolized the flame.

After all, you are SKIPRAT, and we've come to expect no less than excellence + 10 percent from your works!

Seriously nice work, Steven!


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Aug 20, 2012)

I like it like it,l like it !   Could it be made out of alum. and then plated gold ?


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 20, 2012)

Steven,
Welcome back, you have been holding out for sure.  Fantastic looking pen.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks again folks. Getting a pat on the back from your peers and buddies now and then is good for the soul. :biggrin:



Frank Nemke sr. said:


> I like it like it,l like it ! Could it be made out of alum. and then plated gold ?


 
Frank, it's made from brass and weighs exactly 101 grams. As it will just sit in a drawer or maybe get squeezed into my display case, I haven't decided to plate it, lacquer it or just leave it. 

The problem is, if you don't sell pens then what do you do with them all?
My wife, kids and close friends have more than enough of the more practical ones. 
I actually get a lot more fun from finding ways to use my limited tools to find a solution to a problem than the finished product. :wink:

For instance, the tri-lobe shape was done with a router making one deep and two light passes on each lobe to create the shape and the 150 holes were done with a portable drilling machine. The lathe chuck was used to hold and index the pen and it's leadscrew was used to space the holes.

I'm away from home at the moment and can't remember if I took pics with my 'work' camera or better home camera. If it was with the one I have with me, then I'll post a pic or two.


----------



## jking (Aug 20, 2012)

skiprat said:


> I was going to send this as one of my Pen World / BoIAP 2012 entries but it's a bit heavy and I think I can do better, although I do like it.



Yeah, I wouldn't bother to submit this one.  Maybe put some effort in the next one.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2012)

On my work camera:wink::biggrin:

The one with the router isn't too clear, but I've shown that arrangement a thousand times anyway. 

You can see the index block on the chuck, the backward mounted topslide and the live centre extension.
You can also see that it wasn't originally closed ended. I plugged it and then made the concave shapes in them:wink::biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm so sick with envy!  It's only been a couple months without turning and I feel as though I'm so incredibly far behind the power curve!  Amazing work boss


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 20, 2012)

Excellent Skip! That is very, very slick! I've thinking about how to put indexing on the chuck. That is a neat setup. How many indexing holes do you have on the chuck mounting plate?

Mike


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Excellent Skip! That is very, very slick! I've thinking about how to put indexing on the chuck. That is a neat setup. How many indexing holes do you have on the chuck mounting plate?
> 
> Mike


 
Mike, I only have 12 holes so I'm limited to 2, 3, 4, 6. 
However.....:biggrin: by indexing off the change gears, I can do a lot more.
Unfortunately the spindle is fitted with a 40 tooth gear which is ok but would be much more useful if it was 36 or 48.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 20, 2012)

Great to see the rat is back, and burning it up, Great job Steven, Good to see you showing off again, sure have missed you.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 20, 2012)

I gotta go out and buy me one of them skiprats to use in my shop.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm thinking a video of the turning for the library?


Very cool design, and it's beautifully finished too!







Scott (ain't got room for a metal lathe) B


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 13, 2012)

Dang! 
Hey, if you can't find room in your display case, then I'm sure I can find room in mine!!
Can we hook your brain up with a bunch of sensors while you work (not real safe around the lathe) and see how if functions? lol
Thanks for the inspiration. You truly are out of the box!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## ashaw (Oct 13, 2012)

Steven
Your work is always incredible but this one put it over the top.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I need to break out the laser lines and see if all the holes line up.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 13, 2012)

Always outdoing yourself..............................


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 13, 2012)

Now that is a pen. WOW!


----------



## skiprat (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks again, everyone. Your comments are much appreciated:wink:

LOL, even your's JT !!:tongue:


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Thanks again, everyone. Your comments are much appreciated:wink:
> 
> LOL, even your's JT !!:tongue:


 

HE HE HE:biggrin:


----------



## ericofpendom (Oct 13, 2012)

I just put my lathe up for sale on Ebay! can't compete with that.

Fantastic pen.

Eric...


----------



## Tom D (Oct 13, 2012)

Steve,
Another fantastic creation


----------



## joefyffe (Oct 13, 2012)

You gotta be s&*^^*$# me!


----------



## Glen Schumann (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! I doubt I could do that in two lifetimes to say nothing about this one.  Great work.


----------



## Miles42 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow what can I say that hasn't been said. Great job.


----------

